# Tricreatine malate vs. Dicreatine malate



## Chris52686 (Apr 13, 2004)

What is the difference in these two forms of creatine.  Tricreatine is used in the V12 supplement and Dicreatine in Swole V2.  Is either form better than the other or are they about the same(whats the difference)


----------



## gopro (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Chris52686 *_
> What is the difference in these two forms of creatine.  Tricreatine is used in the V12 supplement and Dicreatine in Swole V2.  Is either form better than the other or are they about the same(whats the difference)



Not enough of a difference to even worry about. BOTH are excellent products by the way.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 14, 2004)

Good question. I sent this Q into the AST website, but never got a reply.


----------



## gopro (Apr 14, 2004)

They are both creatine molecularly bound to malic acid and are more water soluable than regular creatine. Exactly the difference between the tri and bi I don't know. There may not even really be one.


----------



## tomas101 (Apr 14, 2004)

i found this hope it helps...

*creatine malate is creatine bound to malic acid..like citrate, malic acid is a Kreb's Cycle intermediate, so it may offer greater ATP production over other creatine forms

research on creatine malate use in humans is scarce, but results should be similiar to those produced by creatine monohydrate..also like citrate, creatine malate tends to dissolve better in water and doesnt appear to cause stomach discomfort

 available as dicreatine malate(two creatine molecules attached to one molecule of malic acid) in 5-CreaCyamin by Iron Tek and satur8 by ISS Research. Avalaible as tricreatine malate in juiced creatine by Pinnacle and V12 by SAN *


----------



## gopro (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tomas101 *_
> i found this hope it helps...
> 
> *creatine malate is creatine bound to malic acid..like citrate, malic acid is a Kreb's Cycle intermediate, so it may offer greater ATP production over other creatine forms
> ...



Like I said...creatine bound to malic acid. The only apparent difference being 2 or 3 creatine molecules bound to the malic acid. Won't change the performance much at all.


----------



## tomas101 (Apr 14, 2004)

ya they both work about the same...no major difference


----------

